# BSA Paratrooper patent '42



## RidgeWalker (Jan 5, 2018)

Found this patent while researching Birmingham Small Arms.  Enjoy.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 6, 2018)

might want to post this on the military bikes forum  
https://thecabe.com/forum/index/military-bicycles.43/


----------

